# My "new" 1979 Toyota Short bed plow truck



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello,
I was recently given a 1979 Toyota 4x4 short-bed plow truck. The truck have a vintage 1979 Fisher plow mounted on it. It is a 6 and 1/2 foot plow (It ways a ton!)The hyd pump is belt driven off the engine, and it is a power angle plow. It was owned by a local church since 1982, and basically it was only used to plow their parking lot, so it only has 37,000 miles on it. Well the bad part is that the frame is VERY rotted. I have started a search for a new frame, and I have some good leads. 
However this is my first plow vehicle ever. I have never plowed in my life. How well will the old Toyota do? The church claimed it was the best plow truck ever! The plow seems to work perfectly, but what type of mait work should I do to it? Is Fisher good about keeping old parts in production? I called 2 seperate Fisher dealers, one said that parts are no longer available, the other said that every part needed is available. Who do I believe? Any other tips or hints are wanted

Thank you,
Zack


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry about the typo's! I was tired when I was typing the orig message.

Zack


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Some of the parts for the old Fisher will be the same as newer blades but not all, there are also a fair amount of other sources for parts that can work.

Frame rot is a typical issue for those trucks as if cab/bed rot. Check your cab mounts they are probabily gone also.

5 speed trannys were weak as he!!- input shaft bearings and clutch throwout bearings need regular replacement around every 50K miles (If I remember correctly- my 82 had it done twice with 138K miles). When the input shaft bearing goes so does the tranny..... and they are not as plentiful as they used to be. (I had to buy another complete truck for atranny when I toasted mine)

Plenty of power for plowing, reasonable gas milage until carbs need rebuilding (then it drops intothe single digits).

Drain and flush all the fluids on the truck from oil to plow, check for water in them. Check/repack wheel bearings, check brake lines for rust and backing plates (rear wheels) for rust. 
I would change the t-stat too. But Don't even bother with any maintenance until you find a frame. They are almost impossible to repair- fish plates don;t hold well. Poor steel they used doesn't weld well when it's rusted. I had a plate 6 inches long welded in the left rail 2 times before it held- then it only held for a week before tearing out again. Had to make a "box" or 1/4 inch plate around the frame where it tore which is not really safe.


----------

